# 

## metis666

.       ,     ,         ,      6  12  .    ,    .     :

 !  ,   01.02.2015       :
                  ,      - 1%  . 
www.sberbank.ru http://www.sberbank.ru/samara/ru/s_m...e/rko/account/ 

 1    100,    100  1. 

   ,     ,    ,   ?

----------


## zak1c

> ,     ,    ,   ?


   --  

    --   --

----------


## alexstrel

*zak1c*,    ?                 ?

----------


## zak1c

*alexstrel*,      ,

----------


## metis666

, 

     17      18       ,      - 1%  . 

17      
18        40817,      

        ,          ,  .  ,      ????????

----------


## .

> alexstrel,      ,


     ,      ?          ,   .
    .   ,  .
      .  , ,     ,    .

----------


## alexstrel

> ,          ,  .  ,      ????????


    .       .
       ""        .
    1% ,    .
               ?




> *alexstrel*,      ,


       .
  .  ,  .. ,    ,      8.

----------


## zak1c

> .  , ,     ,    .


  --    =)
      ....

----------

> 1% ,    .


,         ...
        ,   


*alexstrel*, ,    .  ,   ,    10  ..   ..

----------


## .

> alexstrel, ,    .


   ? 
    1%   ,       ,         ,   .  .           .       ,     .

----------

*.*,   ,        ,

----------


## .

-?   ,   .        .

----------


## alexstrel

**,  ""?     .
                ,  15-25 .
    ,     -  ,    ,    .
    ,       .

?       , ..   ,      .
     .            .
      -     +  .

       ,         .
     ,        ,             ,   .       ,    .

          -     (     ),  . ..    ,  ,  ,         . ,           ,      .      ,       ,   .
     ,           ,          .
   .




> *alexstrel*, ,    .  ,   ,    10  ..   ..


      ,   ?  10 000      ,     .        ?

----------


## zak1c

> -


    ..   ?

----------

> ,   ?  10 000      ,     .        ?


      .  -?
    .   .     ?..

----------


## alexstrel

> .  -?
>     .   .     ?..


 .           .       ,     .




> ..   ?


                     ,     16 .      .

----------


## alexstrel

> ?..


..        ?
    ,    ,    .    -  ,   .    ?

----------


## .

> .   .     ?..


,   -,    ,     ...




> .  -?


 ..    1%        ?   ,   , ,   .?    -   ,   ?  :Wink:

----------


## vit496

,  -     ?



> :
>  ,    , ,   ,  , ,  , ,  , ,  ,  , ,





> -?   ,   .        .


,           ,     -      (  ).

----------

> ..        ?


 -?
   %,    

    ( )   % 

   /  - ,      100 .,  10000 .?

----------


## 00

> ,     16 .      .


 -          150 000    .            ?

----------


## SergeiP

> ?


     "    10%        ,      
   .     ."

----------

/   ...

----------


## 00

> "    10%        ,      
>    .     ."


.    ?     -!     ,  .




> /   ...


,             .

----------


## alexstrel

> /  - ,      100 .,  10000 .?


    ,    .
     ,  .

----------


## SergeiP

> .    ?     -!     ,  .


   -    .  ,   ,     :-)
  -   .

    :

==
"     .1  . 2.2., 2.3., 2.4. :
1.             ,      ;
2.               ,   .1.  "

==

----------


## kovrizhka

.     /   -    - 1%,     .      - ,   ,       -  .

,       ?   - ,       .

----------

> ,    .
>      ,  .

----------


## alexstrel

> 


             ,        ,           .

----------


## MGalinaY

> .       .
>        ""        .
>     1% ,    .


  ,        .       ,      ,   ,     /,      ?

----------


## .

,   .     ,  ,

----------


## MGalinaY

> ,   .     ,  ,


  ,     1%.

----------


## alexstrel

*MGalinaY*,      ,    .

----------


## MGalinaY

> .


  ,   .    /      ,   .

----------


## kovrizhka

,     ,  -      .   .

----------


## alexstrel

> ,   .


 .

----------


## 00

> - ,


   ?       ,    ,     -.

----------


## 2005

, - ,   ,       -       ,       - %?    ,       /.  ,  -     ,    ....     %   ,   ,    .      ,    ?    2,5     . ,     (1%  ,  300 000), ,  .  ,      30 000  , ,  ?  -   ,  ,  -      ,  ,     ,    !

----------


## .

> , - ,


      .   ,   .   .   -    ...

----------


## 2005

[QUOTE=.;54484212]      .   ,   .   .   -    ...[/QUOTE

,   ,      ,  .       .       .    .

----------


## .

))

----------


## 2005



----------


## .

* 2005*, ,  ?  :Embarrassment:  
      ,     ,   ?

----------


## _

1%   ,            ,    .  ?      ?        !

----------

-   500

----------

> -   500


  ,     

    ,          
         ,     ,

----------


## kovrizhka

> ?       ,    ,     -.


 ,       -  .   740 . , ,        ,     .    (

----------


## kovrizhka

.    1%  -   ...      (

----------


## 00

> ,       -  .   740 . , ,        ,     .    (


         ,   ,       )) ,   ,    740 ?)

----------


## Irina_S

> * 2005*, ,  ?  
>       ,     ,   ?


  " "

    ?     ,  ??

   ,       

      1%  !

 ,     13%,   ""


   ,   
     ,    

,  5   ,    1%       ,      1%.          

   ,        
                 ...

----------


## alexstrel

> " "


       .     ,    .
  -  .             -    .




> ?     ,  ??


  ,    .
                 .
   ,     .
           0,7%     .
       .          ,                 ,      16-20 .




> ,


       ,     ,       .     .




> ,  5   ,    1%       ,      1%.


  .       - ,         .         .      ,   .




> ,


     .         .




> ...


     .          ()   ,         .             .

----------


## .

> ,


    ( )   ,  .        .   , ?  :Smilie:  
     .     .    ,      .

----------

> ,     
> 
>     ,          
>          ,     ,


       -         -

----------


## .

**,    .  ,     ,  ,     ?  :Smilie:

----------


## alexstrel

> -         -


  ?       : "   ,    ?".
   ,   .    .

----------


## 00

> ,      30 000  , ,  ?  -   ,  ,  -      ,  ,     ,    !


   ,   ...

----------

- ,          1%   ?    ,    ?

----------


## zak1c

**,

----------


## alexstrel

> - ,          1%   ?    ,    ?

----------


## happyone707

-        .      / ,       ( )?

----------


## .



----------


## happyone707

!

----------


## zak1c

*happyone707*,        /

----------


## Sashek

.

----------


## 00

> .


   150          .     .

----------

*Sashek*,   .

----------

> ..        ?
>     ,    ,    .    -  ,   .    ?


     ,     .      .     90

----------

> ,   .     ,  ,

----------


## .

**,    .       .  ,   ,   :Wink:

----------


## Great_cornholio

24  .       150 000 .  ,  1,5%.

----------


## Wellia

%     .      ,        .  . :Sad:  (   ,  .)

----------


## Great_cornholio

.

----------

> .


 ,      ,

----------


## Great_cornholio

> ,      ,


?   ,     .  .

----------

?  -  24?
   -    .   -    .

----------

> .


  150000.00  31.01.2017    1.5%  24

----------

**,      ?
24   ,     1%

----------

31.01.17  1.5   ,  .   -    150000.00 . 1.5%- .     ..   24 .

----------


## Great_cornholio

24 ,        2016,      2017.     150 000  10 000 000 - 1,5%,  10 000 000- 10%.

----------


## _

:              ,             ( ),     - .     (  ).  :yes:

----------


## Great_cornholio

24   .    -     .

----------


## KonstantIKS

,     .  c - 24     1  .      15 . . ,        ,  1,5%   .
**          ?
  -  ,    ,     ,    50-500 .,      3 /.   , ,    ..  . 
      -,        - - 1500 /,     - .
    , ..        .

----------


## Great_cornholio

.    1 000 000  ,   1,5 %,      .  ,       .

----------


## KonstantIKS

> .    1 000 000  ,   1,5 %,      .  ,       .


-,      .  400 . - 1,5%,  400  2  - 5%,  2  - 10%.          1    . 

           ...       ,    ,   .

p.s.     .   -   .

----------


## Great_cornholio

.   ,       ,       .      ,   .
     ,        ?  ,  ,     ?

----------


## KonstantIKS

> ,        ?  ,  ,     ?


        .   ,        ,         10   .

----------

> .   ,        ,         10   .


                50000     1,5 %

----------

,

----------


## Great_cornholio

2 900  ,      .

----------


## KonstantIKS

*Great_cornholio*,       .  2900   .      1     ,  1500/        .
    ,       .

----------


## Great_cornholio

,     .   ,       .

----------


## KonstantIKS

> ,


 3   ,  ,  .

----------


## KonstantIKS

> ,     .   ,       .


 ""   .       ,    .

----------


## KonstantIKS

-       .

----------


## yante

,    ,       0.9%...

----------


## KonstantIKS

*yante*,   	  300 ..     	 
                                              300 ..  2 ..            	0,5%  
                                              2 ..  5 ..                 	1%  

     2

----------

. ,  .

----------


## KonstantIKS

**, 0.5% - . -

----------


## KonstantIKS

: 
1)  -       ,   .  850 .
2)  -       ,   .  1150 .

----------

http://www.banki.ru/services/responses/
,  .
     ,         .
,           . 
     - 350 .  +., + 60 .   .    1-2   ,    .    .
     . , ,  2)))) .

----------


## KonstantIKS

**,  .        ,       .             .
     ,    .

----------

> 


 ,   - )))
,        ,      -?

----------


## KonstantIKS

**, ,     -  ,     .

----------

*KonstantIKS*,     !
     .       .
   ?
 ,    .
 ,     .
     .

----------


## KonstantIKS

**,       ,   ?       .
       .     ,      ,          850 .,  ? 
 -     ,     Top-50    .   Top-10 .

----------

*KonstantIKS*,    -   10,   .
   -    ?   ,  .
      . ,  - -.       .
   ?
  , . 
490 .

----------

> ,      ,          850 .,  ?


   1,5 ,     .

----------

> -       .


  .

----------


## yante

> *yante*,   	  300 ..     	 
>                                               300 ..  2 ..            	0,5%  
>                                               2 ..  5 ..                 	1%  
> 
>      2


               ,       0.9%...

----------


## KonstantIKS

**,  - . 
       : http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...1#post54822915
  :   -  ,    ,        3 /. 
       .      /.      ,     .

----------


## KonstantIKS

> 1,5 ,     .


       ?

----------


## KonstantIKS

> ?


  .     30 .  ,   .            ( ).
    ,    -    .

----------


## KonstantIKS

> .


   ,           ,   :         ,   .     .
            ,     .

----------

*KonstantIKS*,   .     4000  -.
,    .
     30000      .

----------


## KonstantIKS

**,        .  http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...1#post54823958

----------

> 


   ,   .      ,      2000 .   ,         ,    10-.

----------

> .     4000  -.


   .   4499.    ,    .   , 3   .

----------


## KonstantIKS

**,   2000/.  . 1000    1000  -

----------

> 2000/


2000   -   25 .    .    4500 -   ,      . 
   ,            ,      .

----------


## KonstantIKS

**,    .    2-3     .         .

----------


## Server56

-,  "-". 1090 . - , - - . 
150 .   -       ,   - 0,5%  .     - 50 .   - ,   - 1%.  2,5     .       - 1-2 .,    -  18.00 - 1-2 ,   -    .

----------


## menolga

> : 
> 1)  -       ,   .  850 .
> 2)  -       ,   .  1150 .


 !

 13  2017     -      .       .1.4.3

1.4.3          ;  ,            ()  ,             ,         1,0%  ,    300 
.  .1.4.3   :
1.                30 .
2.        ""             -    ;    , ,  ;         .
3.     ,   . 1.4.1.2., 1.4.1.3., 1.4.1.4., 1.4.1.6.   .

 ,  ""

----------


## Al_Kor

> , 
> 
>      17      18       ,      - 1%  . 
> 
> 17      
> 18        40817,      
> 
>         ,          ,  .  ,      ????????


            "        "...                          ....              ,    ,   -       ....    ,

----------


## Vlad 22

,   ?

----------

> ,       0.9%...


  ..   ..    ..     ,    ,

----------

